# FEBI aftermarket parts -- any good? Quality?



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

I need to replace the camshaft sensors on my 330cic. At the prices I've found online, it's cheaper just to replace both of them (intake, exhaust) myself, than take the car in and pay the labor, and marked-up parts prices, to determine which one is bad (need a BMW tester to do that).

An after-market parts maker, FEBI, is about half the cost of the genuine BMW part, which BMW doesn't make anyway, but OEMs.

Anyone have any experience/knowlege about FEBI parts, and is it worth going that route to save the money? Or does anyone have any experience or heard stories about them being crappy?

Here's the best pricing I've found on the net:


----------

